# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Afscheiding

## cody

hoe komt het dat afsheiding soms bitter smaakt

----------


## cyberbrinkie

Hoe kom je op het idee om dat te proeven??????

----------


## cyberbrinkie

heeft u zo&#39;n lange tong?????????

----------

